# Are you a woodworker too?



## leehljp (Jun 27, 2006)

Besides pen turning, do you do a fair amount of woodworking? 

I have noticed over the course of a year that several quality pen turners are not woodworkers and occasionally ask woodworking questions and techniques, or questions about basic woodworking tools - table saws, band saws, routers etc. I have been very surprised by this since these fellows do so well in bringing the beauty of the wood out in making their pens. I had just assumed that these mastercraftsmen of pens were masters of woodworking too!

Because of this, I am just curious how many have some woodworking expereince and how many have not.  By woodworking, I mean basic framing, carpentry, cabinetry or furniture making, either as livelyhood or as a hobby.


----------



## Dario (Jun 27, 2006)

I am just a woodturner...wish I can invest more on tools/equipment and learn more wood working though.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 27, 2006)

I was a hobby wood worker before I started turning pens. Last year I made some maple bunkbeds for my 2 girls. I will be starting a matching dresser for them in the next few months.

Ryan


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 27, 2006)

I used to do quite a bit of flat work.  Since I discovered the lathe, 95% of my work has been round []


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm just a pen turner. I took a class on how to make pens and got hooked. I wish I had more experience in other woodworking as I see some beautiful stuff that some people can do.


----------



## cd18524 (Jun 27, 2006)

I do a pretty equal amount of both flat work and turning.  I like to combine both sides whenever I can.

Chris


----------



## gerryr (Jun 27, 2006)

Virtually the only woodworking I do is make pens, although I do a few turned boxes, and have done one not very good bowl as well as a couple of small goblets.


----------



## fuzzydog (Jun 27, 2006)

I grew up in a construction family. I have learned to do all type of woodworking. I never had an oppertunity to turn and after going into semi-retirement I bought my first lathe and have taught myself. But regardless for all my experience I THANK GOD FOR THE PURE TURNERS on this sight. There knowledge and willingness to share makes them an excellent resource and should not to be taken lightly.[xx(][xx(][xx(]

David Shelp
Juneau, Alaska


----------



## tas2181 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just started pen making in January, have been doing scrollsawing and the occasional larger piece previously. Made a pie safe for my oldest daughter for Christmas, and do all my own carpentry work around the house. (replacing windows, doors, remodeling, etc.) Acquired most of the needed(that's what I told my wife) woodworking tools before I retired 1 1/2 years ago including table saw, band saw, scrollsaw, planer, jointer, routers, drill press, and lots of hand tools and of course a lathe that I just got in January.

Tom


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 27, 2006)

I call myself a woodworker who also turns. My flat work experience is limited but I hope to improve on that. Carpentry is pretty much at home handyman level and will stay there. I'm too old to do the ladder and heavy lifting stuff. Have two young guys outside right now repairing storm damage.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuzzydog_
> <br />. . .But regardless for all my experience I THANK GOD FOR THE PURE TURNERS on this sight. There knowledge and willingness to share makes them an excellent resource and should not to be taken lightly.[xx(][xx(][xx(]
> David Shelp
> Juneau, Alaska



David,

You bring to light a real truth that I run into often. Those that do not have experience outside of one specialty - they do seem to exceed and exude quality more than the jack of all trades. Having said that, there are a few who do excel in several departments - true artists with everything they touch.


----------



## vick (Jun 27, 2006)

Personally I consider myself a woodworker more than just a turner.  However I do mostly turning now.  I have made am effort lately to expand and improve my turning from pens and bottle stoppers which is why I have not posted any pens in a while.  My flat work experience has been strictly hobby furniture making, box making and I had a kick where I made chess boards for a while.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hank, if you saw the stairs I built in my attic so I could step over my old air handler, the answer to this question would be self-evident - I'm only a turner.


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 27, 2006)

I love making pens.  But most of my time is spent making Jewelry.


----------



## Rochester (Jun 27, 2006)

I started out doing only flatwork (shelves, cabinets, bookcases, etc.) then I discovered the scroll saw and fell in love with it.  My downfall was when a pen-turning friend showed me how to turn a pen.  Now my woodturning is about equally divided between scrollsaws and turning.


----------



## ken69912001 (Jun 27, 2006)

I too started out on flat work,still do quite alot.Never touched a lathe until age 48 in feburary of this year.Now i do penturning about 50% of the time.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 27, 2006)

I did a very little bit of flatwork years ago.  I guess it was alright since we still use the trestle table and bench in the dining room.  I took up the lathe once I qualified for AARP, and it occupies most of my woodworking time.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 27, 2006)

Started out as a woodworker or flat work as a hobby, then discovered the scrollsaw and for a while that was all I did, I had turned a couple of pens years ago but was unhappy with the results so I put them aside and went back to flat work.  I then pulled out the pen stuff to try my hand at it again in March '06 (and to try to make a present for a relative) and found this site which was invaluable as far as improving my results and have been hooked ever since.  Right now I'm about 90% pen turning.


----------



## whatwoodido (Jun 27, 2006)

In my woodturning club most people have no real woodworking experience outside of woodturning.

Drew


----------



## jcollazo (Jun 27, 2006)

My time, I think, is equally divided between flat and round work. Because of my medical situation (suppressed immune system = stay away from people), I have all day to work on various projects: bookcases, desks, wall art, picture frames, tables and, of course, pens.


----------



## jeff (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been making sawdust for over 40 years. My dad was an accomplished furniture and cabinet maker and got me started when I was just a sprout. I've done rough framing, trim carpentry, various furniture and cabinet work, but not much turning other than pens. I love all woodworking, but I have to say that rough carpentry is the most satisfying for me. My framing nailer and my chopsaw have seen a lot of service.


----------



## blodal (Jun 27, 2006)

I have been doing woodworking for about 5 or 6 years. Made shelves, blanket chests, entertainment center, and a few other things. Was introduced to pen turning earlier this year and for the last two months that is all I have done. I moved a year ago, and my shop (garage) is still a mess. With my pen turning, I only need a small amount of space, therefore, I can put off cleaning up the garage and finishing the setup of my shop. Don't tell SWMBO that I said this.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 27, 2006)

I have been a hobbyist flat woodworker on and off for the past 30 years. 
I have also done wire sculpture and thrown my share of clay on a wheel.
At this point in time, you could take all my tools, but not my lathe.[]
But this could change tomarrow []


----------



## mick (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been in love with woodwork in one form or another,for most of my adult life. I can smell wood and I get a yearning to saw or nail something.....doesn't matter what. I  see folks working on their house as I'm driving by and want to stop and pitch in! Lumber yards are to me like electronic stores are to some folks. I've dabbled in furniture making, cabinets, rough framing, finish work and a bit of most everything....but it's never been my primary job. Now with my introduction into penturning....I envision myself doing this full time.....after I retire that is. I want a little store, not much, just somewhere to sell my stuff and meet folks........Don't worry Anthony, I'm a loooong way from  you!!!


----------



## woodman928 (Jun 27, 2006)

I had a woodworking business for about 17 years. I built limited production furniture and benches that went into locker rooms and tennis courts. I went back into Aircraft maintenance, got hurt, had lower back surgery and now unable to do much of anything but read all the posts on here. I do a little work that I had started before the injury ( Street Organs, Crank Organs, Monkey Organs, Hurdy-Gurdys what ever you want to call them). So far I canâ€™t stand long enough to do any turning but I keep working at it. Maybe someday! []
Jay


----------



## GBusardo (Jun 27, 2006)

I been a woodworker for years,  just began turning pens last year.  Interestingly, I have a few flat projects on hold now for 6 months while I turn  [^]


----------



## Bob A (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a shop/garage full of flat woodworking tools that haven't been touched in about three years.  I consider selling them on occasion but think maybe someday I'll use them again and don't want to buy all new again.  Bandsaw, two lathes, drill press and occasionally the table saw are all the get used.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br /> after I retire that is. I want a little store, not much, just somewhere to sell my stuff and meet folks........Don't worry Anthony, I'm a loooong way from  you!!!



I am not worried  Mick [8D] But don't plan on retiring if you open that little store. My business has been subsidising my pen store for years, and with the new studio being built, the subsidy will be going up [:0]


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 27, 2006)

I still do some "woodworking" but not as much as I did before I became a avid penmonky.


----------



## esheffield (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm 39, and have been monkeying around with some kind of woodworking since I was a kid. Esp. rough carpentry type stuff. I love to do flatwork, but the time, space, and cost tend to limit what I do with that. Just got into turning a couple years ago. I really like making pens since they're generally pretty quick to make, don't take a lot of room, and pretty inexpensive. So I can afford to keep several blanks and kits on hand and just pop down to the shop to make a pen pretty much whenever I feel like it. Haven't done much of either lately though - cars are another hobby of mine and I'm planning to start a kit car soon. My shop is covered with parts from the engine I'm rebuilding for that right now.


----------



## schellfarms (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm trying to learn both.  So far my turning experience is limited to a few pens and one semi finished bowl.  I'm also learning to hand cut dovetails, etc.  I'm planning to take a class in July and my project will be to build a mission style table.  I've never built anything, so my sympathy to the poor soul trying to teach me cause I ask lots of questions!!


----------



## woodwish (Jun 27, 2006)

I've worked around wood my whole life it seems, everything from framing to finish carpentry.  Also taught wood shop for many years until I moved into teaching video productions.  Built a nice shop at home a few years ago and still spend a fair amount of time doing "flat work".  Spend maybe half my time in the shop on the lathe.  On the lathe I spend maybe 10-15% of my time making pens, but also turn bowls and boxes among other stuff.  I probably spend more time making various styles of kaleidoscopes than anything else.  Recently took up glass fusing also just to make ends for the k'scopes.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 27, 2006)

I used to to a lot of flat work, like a large Stickley style arts and craft bookcase, Morris chair, lots of hall tables etc. But then I bought a lathe since it was one of the tools I did not have and thought I use it to make some parts for furniture like drawer pulls etc.

Well the guy in Woodcraft recommended to get a few pen kits to start with, that was it! Have not done much flatwork in the last 4 or 5 years.
I think one of the big benefits of turning is the immediate gratification of a quickly finished product -  I mean not to be  negative. My bookcase took me about 5-6 months, the fun part was the cutting, mortising and putting it together, but then staining and putting several layers of finish on it took also forever  -  this is the part I never enjoyed in flatwork - the finishing part, some guys like this the best, though.

I don't do only pens, but also bowls, boxes etc.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 27, 2006)

It's all I can do to make pens...and sometimes I fail at that.  Othen than pens, I have built about 3,000-4,000 sq. ft. of decking a few yers back.  Get this...I was the BRAWN of the deal....carrying lumber and pounding nails.


----------



## Monty (Jun 27, 2006)

Been turning pens for about 2 years now. That's what I spend most of my time doing. In the past I've done a little flat work, built a 16'X 32'- 3 layer deck with a 8' X 12' arbor, built my garage and shop and did the finishing work on the inside of my house.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 27, 2006)

Like many here, I started out doing flatwork.  I've also built a hot tub room over the 12' X 20' deck I built (before my back gave out on me).  I've built some furniture, the largest being my 8' X 10' entertainment wall unit/center.  I'm still something of a beginner, though I'm sure Jimgo will disagree.  I was scared of turning, because I thought the lathe would grab the skew and throw it, or smash up my face and hands.  When I first started turning salt shakers and candle sticks, I really muscled the turning tools.  Now, sometimes, I hold it like a scalpel, with almost no pressure.  I don't know where I got that crazy idea about the skew flying.

I'm working on plans for 2 dressers (mine will be 8' tall and they will both be 4-1/2' wide), 2 desks at 2' X 8' and a woodworker's dream book case, to hold my blanks.  It will be made from about a dozen woods, mostly local stuff, like ginko and locust.

I enjoy turning more than flatwork, so these projects are still untouched.
Rob
BTW, cool thread.


----------



## Pipes (Jun 28, 2006)

Well I turn lots a diffrent things !! I got started doing pipe tampers !! And I do a LOT of them now !! But Iam a basic pen turner type person still trying to learn that  ! I have many years ago done other types a woodworking thou but NOT in many yrs ..And this is maybe gona sound strange I don't realy have a interest in furniture and those type things Thou MAY change as time goes by ![]1 Major reason I have not done much but turning is I have most of a 2 and 1/2 are Garage full a tools NOW and I need MORE room LOL ..Specialy IF I had to break out my table saw and other stuff !!I also Build Golf clubs and that has its own space in the shop !! Hey Its about all I caN HANDLE IS PENS AND iAM NOT TO SURE A THAT YET !!!! we been  TALKING ABOUT I WANT TO BUILD A DECK THIS SUMMER AND IT IS not SOMTHING I LOOK FORWARD TO ...I been looking the deck thing over for a month now unsure were to start other than BUY lumber !!LOL I may be a bit better than I sound BUT NOT much ....






http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 28, 2006)

Guy,
I looked on your site and was impressed with the quantity and quality of your pens.  I was hoping to see some golf clubs.  Do you have any pics of any that you made?  Also, your pipes are spectacular.  I wonder how Lignum Vitae would do in a pipe.  I guess oily woods may tend to burn.  
Rob


----------



## angboy (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />  I was scared of turning, because I thought the lathe would grab the skew and throw it, or smash up my face and hands.  When I first started turning salt shakers and candle sticks, I really muscled the turning tools.  Now, sometimes, I hold it like a scalpel, with almost no pressure.  I don't know where I got that crazy idea about the skew flying.



Hey Rob, it's not such a crazy idea! And I can say that for 2 good reasons. First of all, I have the authority and power to say what's crazy or not! [][] 

But also, I think I posted on here about my experience with my skew flying, shortly after I got my lathe. It caught on something and went flying and at first I couldn't find it, wasn't anywhere in my shop. Finally, I located it in the middle of the room next to my shop, which was a family room about 30-35' long, and it had traveled down half the length of that room! It somehow made it through the open door and just kept going. So if it had come flying at me, instead of apparently going kind of beside me, it certainly would have hurt me pretty bad!


----------



## ilikewood (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey, I thought we were supposed to get a warning when Angela is on-line![]  (especially if she has the authority to deem us or the things we do as crazy)[]

I had a spindle break at over 3000 rpm and bloody my nose once right through my face shield.  The lathe should always be respected no matter how "safe" it feels.

I do some smaller flatwork and furniture making, but big stuff I leave to the pros.  No offence to anyone, but putting up a wall frame or things like that aren't fun to me at all....it makes me think I am "working".[xx(]


----------



## angboy (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Hey, I thought we were supposed to get a warning when Angela is on-line![]  (especially if she has the authority to deem us or the things we do as crazy)[]
> 
> [xx(]



UUhhhmmmm Bill? Guess what?  [:0](Warning, warning!!!)[:0] I'm online right now. Does that help? [][]


----------



## ilikewood (Jun 30, 2006)

OOOHHHH NNNNNOOOOOO!! (ala Mr. Bill)[]

I'm just joking with you Angela.  I enjoy your being here.  I have been already been deemed "crazy", so I don't have anything to worry about.[]


----------



## Daniel (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm anouther one that doas everything from cutting down the trees,(landscaping)to finish work. Like Jeff, I also really enjoy rough carpentry work. I also like detailed finish work.
I have had stints at scroll sawing, flat work, and had a lathe setting in my shop for many years that did pretty much nothing.
I knew about making wood pens for a long time and kept telling myself I would try one someday. well eventually space made it to where pens where about all I could make and walla.
I no longer have the small space issues, and have started thinking of doing some really large work (Peppermills) but have to ease into it. don't want to hurt my back or anything.
I really have my heart set on making a grandfather clock someday. but my wife is pretty well set on the fact that if I do I can't keep it. this is the same woman that has three cats, three dogs, three children and does laundry at 11:00 at night when I am trying to sleep so I can get to work before 5:00 a.m.
and she thinks a clock would be noisy....[xx(]


----------



## elody21 (Jul 3, 2006)

I started with the basics, framing out a room, building a pantry. I have done some easy furniture, an entertainment center, dry bar and counter. I have made and installed Avonite and Corian countertops. My most useful project was turning a closet into a pantry in my kitchen and designing and building an oak pantry organizer. You know the things that rotate out and holds all of the canned goods and boxed foods. Then I got into turning.
I really want to make "real furniture". A dining room table, a bed and so on.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jul 3, 2006)

My best friend and his family are moving from 100 yards away, to about 30 miles away.  They are selling their furniture, including their diningroom table.  I want to build them a table, with turned legs.  I don't know if they want me to or not, or what wood they would want.  I'm thinking they'll want oak, as that seems to be their favorite, but they may opt for walnut, as I'll be able to make it from my walnut planks (I'm hoping to have slabbed up, from a 22" diameter walnut tree.  I'm using it for my office desks and my dresser/armoire.
Rob


----------

